# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Tin Tile Roof Restoration

## Prospector

Hi guys (and gals)
I was just after a word of advice on restoring our pressed tin tile roof. 
The 50yr old red paint is badly oxidized, but more to the point there is rust, lots of it. From what I can tell it's only surface rust, the strength of the metal has not been compromised - yet. I'm hoping to clean it, rust treat it, and paint it (as a new roof was quoted at $10,000, including to upgrade the baton size in line with local by-laws). It does leak in numerous places, but I think it's from the seals on the old nails letting go, so it also needs re-fixing. And 3/4 of our gutters need replacing... bit more than just surface rust when you can see through it. 
Is there anything I need to know? Is that even going to work? I heard someone say something about etching. Is that just for terracotta/ concrete tile roofs? 
And yes, I have a harness I can wear with a safety rope. Safety 1st... so long as it doesn't get in the way of fun! Thanks people.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PhilT2

Do you have a decrabond /decramastic type roof? I hate these types of roofs. Although they say it can be done I have never found a way to walk on them without causing some damage and I found it extremely difficult to lift a section without damage as well. I think the etching you heard about refers to treating the rusted areas. A good paint shop should be able to help with that. Good luck with this one.

----------


## Prospector

I have heard people say that it's not a decromastic roof, but a pressed tin tile (???). I have walked on it a few times, sticking close to the battons. It does seem easily damageable. I'll have a look into it. Thanks.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Having owned one of these in the past.....trying to fix it is a waste of time.  If you get inside the roof....do you see the under side of the tin tiles or do you see corrugated iron? If the latter then the tiles were laid on battens straight over the original tin.  And you can probably remove both layers, repair the battens and fit a new roof. 
Frankly.....you can't really fix these rooves as the tin tiles are really thin, easily bent and just plain crap.  You be wasting your money.....recycle the current roof to a scrappie and fit a new one.

----------


## crackerwoody

dont be discouraged. they are one of the easiest roof types to restore, just takes some patience. if your still following this thread let me know, ive done probably 40-50 of these and only given up on one, and have photos of that one if you need to see how far gone is too far gone

----------


## thomop

Hi there, I would give you the same advise I give all my customers when confronted with sort of roofing problem. 
Some guidelines I use are; 
 Firstly, is it a property which you can see yourself in many years to come?
 How badly damaged is the surface and what repair work needs to be done prior to re-coating.
 What is your budget for the job? 
 What is the pitch of the roof and what is access like.
All these questions will give me a more accurate description on how we should go about quoting the works. 
Personally, I would always err on the side of fully re-roofing in this situation. A roof restoration to such a surface will only last so long. For this reason, i would tell the customer that I could not offer them a comprehensive warrantee as the corrosion would more than likely come through over time. 
There are good products out there such as N-Oxide from Reece that can neutralise the rust and allow correct paint application. Once again however, they will not give you any guarantees. 
For all the effort involved, I think it is best to put the new roof on unless you just want to spruce it up in the short term. 
Cheers, Phil.  :2thumbsup:  www.melbourneroofingrestorations.com.au

----------


## jatt

crackerwoody -- yeah it sounds a bit like the stuff on my roof.  I purchased it as is, so dunno who breed etc... it is.  Havent seen any rust as yet, but any info I can get on the stuff, especially the restoration side of things is alway welcome.     Jatt

----------

